# My 1st fake rock dragon viv [ picture heavy ]



## schwinger2k9 (Jan 11, 2009)

*A few weeks ago now i was looking at everyone elses lovely fake rock vivs and i thought i just hav to have that :lol2:*

*well do you remember when i was asking for ideas on what to do for my fake rock viv? i got a few good ideas from you guys so here is my 1st go at it*
























































































































thanks for all the help ... 

i have got another project in mind for when the little guy grows some more... and he's growin like :censor: so better get off of here n get it started :lol2:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I think you should put his veg down a bit. So the nutter is less likely to jump.


----------



## schwinger2k9 (Jan 11, 2009)

FUZZIELADY: u no he don't eat his veg lol, but yeh i was thinking the same he is a bit of a rocket lol

p.s just coz urz is a lazy sod haha, get your pictures up


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

schwinger2k9 said:


> FUZZIELADY: u no he don't eat his veg lol, but yeh i was thinking the same *he is a bit of a rocket* lol


you think:lol2:

Psssst:_ Cap locks is shouting._


----------



## schwinger2k9 (Jan 11, 2009)

pssst sorry thats just how i reply i dont like they quote things lol FUZZIELADY ahaha


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

schwinger2k9 said:


> pssst sorry thats just how i reply i dont like they quote things lol Fuzzielady ahaha


No you mean you don't know how to do it


----------



## schwinger2k9 (Jan 11, 2009)

fuzzielady said:


> No you mean you don't know how to do it


 
what were yousaying fuzzielady????


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

schwinger2k9 said:


> pssst sorry mummy I didn't mean it. I won't do it again I promise


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## schwinger2k9 (Jan 11, 2009)

thats it your gettin reported to admin lol for changing my quotes hahaha,


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

schwinger2k9 said:


> thats it your gettin reported to admin lol for changing my quotes hahaha,


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

*How did you do that ???*

Hi i was looking for fake rock for my 4ft viv ( i have a bd) i was impressed by your rock formation how did you make it ?
bats


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

nice one, how was your beardie with his new suroundings when you first put him in ?


----------

